# anyone running super rg 50 stump grinder?



## MOE (May 16, 2009)

There is a used super RG 50 that has come up for sale locally. It has 1250 hours and looks 0k. I have not run it or spoken with the owner yet. Is anyone running them? What are your likes and dislikes? would there cut speed compare to a carlton 7015,(60 hp belt vs. 66 hp hydraulic drive)? the thing that stood out to me was that it looks like it has virtually no chip capacity under the machine or behind the cutter wheel.


----------



## Mowingman (May 16, 2009)

I can not compare the cut speed, but I have looked at the RG50, and own a 7015 track Carlton. 
The Rayco is a big, heavy machine that will easily tear up a yard if the lawn is soft. It will also bury easy, even with the dual wheels. The Rayco does not have a remote control option. The Carlton is a lighter machine, and remote is offered.
Believe it or not, a belt drive syatem like the Carlton has, transfers more HP to the cutter wheel than a hydraulic powered machine. The hydraulics eat up more HP than the belts. My 60HP Carlton diesel cuts tough stumps way better than my old 80HP Bandit diesel did. The Bandit was hydraulic drive, while the Carlton has belt drive.
Hope this helps some.
Jeff


----------



## MOE (May 16, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> I can not compare the cut speed, but I have looked at the RG50, and own a 7015 track Carlton.
> The Rayco is a big, heavy machine that will easily tear up a yard if the lawn is soft. It will also bury easy, even with the dual wheels. The Rayco does not have a remote control option. The Carlton is a lighter machine, and remote is offered.
> Believe it or not, a belt drive syatem like the Carlton has, transfers more HP to the cutter wheel than a hydraulic powered machine. The hydraulics eat up more HP than the belts. My 60HP Carlton diesel cuts tough stumps way better than my old 80HP Bandit diesel did. The Bandit was hydraulic drive, while the Carlton has belt drive.
> Hope this helps some.
> Jeff



I had heard that there is about 10% loss in power transmission with hydro,(5% on the pump end and 5% on the hyraulic motor end). I was wondering if the extra few hp the super 50 has would make it compareable to a 7015. Sounds like the 7015 would be faster.


----------



## Mowingman (May 16, 2009)

I am not sure what the percentage difference is. I am sure you could call the Carlton factory and they could tell you.
you might want to check on the ground travel speed on the two different machines. Generally, the Rayco machines are very slow compared to Carlton machines. This is only a factor that affects you if you have a lot of distance between stumps, like on a big job covering a couple of acres or so.
Jeff



MOE said:


> I had heard that there is about 10% loss in power transmission with hydro,(5% on the pump end and 5% on the hyraulic motor end). I was wondering if the extra few hp the super 50 has would make it compareable to a 7015. Sounds like the 7015 would be faster.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 16, 2009)

never ran the carlton 7015 but the rg 50 is a good machine we rent and i really think its a good machine makes much more mess than my old bosses 24hp carton dont remeber the number on it


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 16, 2009)

Mowingman said:


> I can not compare the cut speed, but I have looked at the RG50, and own a 7015 track Carlton.
> The Rayco is a big, heavy machine that will easily tear up a yard if the lawn is soft. It will also bury easy, even with the dual wheels. The Rayco does not have a remote control option. The Carlton is a lighter machine, and remote is offered.
> Believe it or not, a belt drive syatem like the Carlton has, transfers more HP to the cutter wheel than a hydraulic powered machine. The hydraulics eat up more HP than the belts. My 60HP Carlton diesel cuts tough stumps way better than my old 80HP Bandit diesel did. The Bandit was hydraulic drive, while the Carlton has belt drive.
> Hope this helps some.
> Jeff



The Carlton actually weighs about 1,500 lbs MORE than the Rayco RG50 but is lighter on its feet due to the tracks.

The belt drive is VERY effecient as it is basically a direct drive right off the engine.

The remote on the Carlton makes all the difference for me. I wouldn't even consider a Rayco until they get one with a remote.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 16, 2009)

TreEmergencyB said:


> never ran the carlton 7015 but the rg 50 is a good machine we rent and i really think its a good machine makes much more mess than my old bosses 24hp carton dont remeber the number on it



Mess rutting the grass or mess from chips flying? If it's from the chips it's because of the type of teeth on the different machines. I had Greenteeth on my Rayco 1625 and it cut well but threw chips (really more like long 8" - 11" ribbons of wood) EVERYWHERE. My Carlton has the Sandvik and it hardly throws chips anywhere. They all stay right under the wheel AND it cuts great.


----------



## Mowingman (May 17, 2009)

I was thinking of the 7015 on wheels. However, a check of the specs shows I was mistaken.The Rayco 50 is also a little lighter that the 7015 tire machine. It just looks a lot bigger due to the engine cover I guess.
I think the Rayco is a good solid machine. Just not as refined as the Carlton.
Jeff



gr8scott72 said:


> The Carlton actually weighs about 1,500 lbs MORE than the Rayco RG50 but is lighter on its feet due to the tracks.
> 
> The belt drive is VERY effecient as it is basically a direct drive right off the engine.
> 
> The remote on the Carlton makes all the difference for me. I wouldn't even consider a Rayco until they get one with a remote.


----------



## MOE (May 18, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> The Carlton actually weighs about 1,500 lbs MORE than the Rayco RG50 but is lighter on its feet due to the tracks.
> 
> The belt drive is VERY effecient as it is basically a direct drive right off the engine.
> 
> The remote on the Carlton makes all the difference for me. I wouldn't even consider a Rayco until they get one with a remote.



My first choice still is a carlton because of the reasons you mentioned. I'm still on the fence about spending the money so I'm looking at other grinders as well, hoping to get a screaming deal. If you are anyone sees a deal locally that you aren't interested in, let me know. Used self propelled machines are few and far between around here.


----------



## Bigstumps (May 18, 2009)

I demoed a Super 50 a couple of years ago - before I got my Kubota. It was nice but it poured out heat - a lot of heat. The control handles got so hot you couldn't hold them. The dealer told me "wear gloves" I can't imagine that much heat is good for anything. 

Down here in the South in the summer you wouldn't be able to stand at the operator station. I can just imagine the heat, the sweat, and the dust. Might be nice in Maine in the winter!!


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 5, 2009)

Just saw this post now otherwise I would have replied before. I have a new 2008 Rayco Super RG50 that I have had now for a year. After having it for a year I should have purchased the Carlton 7015 60hp turbo 4WD instead. I will tell you why. I also have the Carlton 8018 TRX so my track machine is used in certain situations. Thats a great machine. To start out with I have owned 7 new Rayco machines during my 22 years in this business. Rayco has made very quality machines (except for their trailers). That would be whole other post but their trailers are designed for nice and quick loading and unloading but for some reason the steel is of poor quality and is constantly cracking midstream. Rayco should give you a welder with every trailer (its that bad). In my opinion after now owning and operating a CARLTON, Carlton (for the time) is that way to go. You cannot beat the wireless remote feature vs the swing out panel. You can get into tighter spots with the carlton but even better you stay out of the dirt, dust, debris and the danger. You cannot beat the sandvik wheel. Keeps the grindings under the machine and cuts faster and better. I had a regular RG50 that I traded for the 2008 Super RG50. The regular RG50 never spit debris out front of the wheel like the Super RG50. It starts spitting out the front right away prior to any grindings build up. I have to set up shielding on almost every stump otherwise you leave a hell of a mess for your customer. I also noticed on my 2008 Super RG50, the duetz 65 hp motor does not always run smooth all the time. I heard from other owners the same thing. I think this is why Rayco is now going with Kubota's. Big Stumps you are right about the hot control handles on the Rayco's. They are nice in the winter but how much work do we have then. Rayco says that they don't make a remote machine because of safety issues. I don't agree at all. A good remote operator would be safer. I had an experience once where I was grinding a stump with my RG50 and a slightly underground unseen barbed wire ran alongside the stump and right under the control panel where the operator stands. The wheel grabbed the wire and pulled it into the wheel. The barbed wire then grabbed hold of my pants leg and pulled my leg in towards the wheel. Luck-ally I was able to pull back and the wire broke free of my leg and ripping the pants. I am sure that if the pants did not rip, I would probably not be here writing on this post. Hydro machines do loose hp. I would rather check and adjust belts then loose hp. Rayco does have a nice hydro blade for moving chips, logs and clean up. Carlton's blade on their track machines are nice but don't care about the slip on blade for their wheeled 7015. I was just thinking the other day about trading my Super RG50 for the 7015 (still have too decide). I never called Carlton about maybe they offer a hydro blade for their 7015 wheeled.


----------



## MOE (Jun 7, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Just saw this post now otherwise I would have replied before. I have a new 2008 Rayco Super RG50 that I have had now for a year. After having it for a year I should have purchased the Carlton 7015 60hp turbo 4WD instead. I will tell you why. I also have the Carlton 8018 TRX so my track machine is used in certain situations. Thats a great machine. To start out with I have owned 7 new Rayco machines during my 22 years in this business. Rayco has made very quality machines (except for their trailers). That would be whole other post but their trailers are designed for nice and quick loading and unloading but for some reason the steel is of poor quality and is constantly cracking midstream. Rayco should give you a welder with every trailer (its that bad). In my opinion after now owning and operating a CARLTON, Carlton (for the time) is that way to go. You cannot beat the wireless remote feature vs the swing out panel. You can get into tighter spots with the carlton but even better you stay out of the dirt, dust, debris and the danger. You cannot beat the sandvik wheel. Keeps the grindings under the machine and cuts faster and better. I had a regular RG50 that I traded for the 2008 Super RG50. The regular RG50 never spit debris out front of the wheel like the Super RG50. It starts spitting out the front right away prior to any grindings build up. I have to set up shielding on almost every stump otherwise you leave a hell of a mess for your customer. I also noticed on my 2008 Super RG50, the duetz 65 hp motor does not always run smooth all the time. I heard from other owners the same thing. I think this is why Rayco is now going with Kubota's. Big Stumps you are right about the hot control handles on the Rayco's. They are nice in the winter but how much work do we have then. Rayco says that they don't make a remote machine because of safety issues. I don't agree at all. A good remote operator would be safer. I had an experience once where I was grinding a stump with my RG50 and a slightly underground unseen barbed wire ran alongside the stump and right under the control panel where the operator stands. The wheel grabbed the wire and pulled it into the wheel. The barbed wire then grabbed hold of my pants leg and pulled my leg in towards the wheel. Luck-ally I was able to pull back and the wire broke free of my leg and ripping the pants. I am sure that if the pants did not rip, I would probably not be here writing on this post. Hydro machines do loose hp. I would rather check and adjust belts then loose hp. Rayco does have a nice hydro blade for moving chips, logs and clean up. Carlton's blade on their track machines are nice but don't care about the slip on blade for their wheeled 7015. I was just thinking the other day about trading my Super RG50 for the 7015 (still have too decide). I never called Carlton about maybe they offer a hydro blade for their 7015 wheeled.



Thanks, that's the info I'm looking for.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 7, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> Rayco says that they don't make a remote machine because of safety issues. I don't agree at all. A good remote operator would be safer. I had an experience once where I was grinding a stump with my RG50 and a slightly underground unseen barbed wire ran alongside the stump and right under the control panel where the operator stands.



Did you let them know this and that they (or so it sounds like) lost a customer until they get a wireless remote?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 8, 2009)

I mentioned it a number of times to my Rayco Dealer. He has since went out of business.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oly's Stump said:


> I mentioned it a number of times to my Rayco Dealer. He has since went out of business.



My equipment place that had Rayco quit carrying them. They said it was because Rayco had problems with their products. I just kept my mouth shut. I wanted to say "No, it's because you idiots don't know your stuff and your service on their product was terrible. I complained to Rayco about you and I'm sure I'm not the only one that did."

I'm really glad I don't have to deal with that to get parts anymore.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 10, 2009)

*We have the Super RG 50*

i would not buy it again.we had a demo of the smaller carlton,everything was better but the price but that was because the Rayco we bought used.the Carlton has half the hp as the rayco and the carlton was faster.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't need any pants right now but if there is a dealer around me I might consider them. LOL


----------

